

Is It Necessary For A-Listers to Get First Dibs? - daveambrose
http://shegeeks.net/is-it-necessary-for-a-listers-to-get-first-dibs/

======
bigtoga
I tried to follow the article but I just couldn't. I don't understand it at
all.

